# Grizzly 9972 (11 x 26) Lathe



## November X-ray (Jun 19, 2011)

I recently aquired an early model Grizzly 9972 Lathe and was wondering if anyone else has one and can comment on it. I currently have this one partially disassembled for cleaning and ease of handling but will soon be re-assembling it. It looks like a larger version of my G4000 9 x 20 and I am wondering if some parts will interchange. I'll be adding a QCTP, tumbler reverse and VFD, are there any other tips/mods I should consider?

Regards


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm actually a member of that very yahoo group, however there is not much regarding tips or mods and many say to refer to the 9 x 20 group (which I also belong too). I was hoping to hear from someone that has the same lathe and can give me any advice that may not be posted or filed yet.

Thanks,


----------

